# صلوات الأجبية للشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس كاملة



## hany13 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة لكل أعضاء المنتدى

كلنا عارفين صلوات باكر للشماس جرجس فلتاؤوس وللأسف باقى صلوات الأجبية إللى عملها مش موجودة على أى منتدى

فحبيت أقدمها لخواتى إللى بحبهم وبطلب صلواتهم

صلاة باكر

صلاة الساعة الثالثة

صلاة الساعة السادسة

صلاة الغروب والنوم

صلاة نصف الليل

دى المجموعة كلها ماعدا صلاة الساعة التاسعة

برجاء تثبيت الموضوع لأجل إستفادة كل الاعضاء

وذكر اسم المنتدى فى حالة نقل الموضوع

صلواتكم*​


----------



## hany13 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ياجماعة لردودكم إللى مش شايفها*


----------



## mena sam (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا يا أستاذ هانى انا كنت بدور عليهم من زمان 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااائع جدا وجميل

شكرا لمجهودك​


----------



## tamer9002 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*مش لاقي كلام يوصف ويقول غير ربنا يباركك انته رائع​*


----------



## hany13 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا ياجماعة بجد مش عارف أقول إيه وصدقونى قعدت سنتين ادور على المزامير دى*


----------



## michael_nbe (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بشكرك جداً يا أخويا هانى بجد الواحد كان نفسه يلاقى الصلوات دى صوته الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## man4truth (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لا يسعنا الا الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hany13 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا*


----------



## abnelfady (5 أكتوبر 2009)

احفظ المزامير تحفظك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مييييييييرسى ليك ياهانى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مارين 11 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بامانة هايل الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ويعويضك 
بس ياريت لو مفهاش تعب ممكن صلاة الساعة التاسعة كمان
 وشكرا جزيلا على تعب محبتك


----------



## hany13 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا لردودكم الجميلة وكلامك الحلو صلولى وباذن ربنا لو لقيت صلاة التاسعة هاضيفها للموضوع*


----------



## saadaziz (6 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## adelbolous (23 سبتمبر 2016)

:new8:





abnelfady قال:


> احفظ المزامير تحفظك


----------

